# OEM vs Refurbishment Durability



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hi All

Would appreciate your thoughts. Would you think that OEM from factory finish on VWGolf GTI diamond cut wheels is more durable than a decent refurbishment (thinking of Lepsons).

Many thanks


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

As in a diamond cut refurb from a company like Lepsons?

I would say they are about the same, other than the fact that the refurb has obviously stripped away a very tiny amount of metal during the refurb of the diamond cut part.


----------



## GE90 (Jan 18, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> As in a diamond cut refurb from a company like Lepsons?
> 
> I would say they are about the same, other than the fact that the refurb has obviously stripped away a very tiny amount of metal during the refurb of the diamond cut part.


Yes, full refurbish by quality company such as Lepsons. Just don't think I'm convinced that a proper refurbish can be as good as OEM. Don't know why!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

From a good quality outfit, I don't think you have much to worry about.

Had a 19" wheel of mine recently refurbished. Car is only 6months old so was worried about quality of finish and whether it matched well.

Got the job done by The Wheel Specialist and couldn't be happier with the work 



Not cheap though. This was £126, but thankfully my insurance covered the cost.


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

Is the repaired wheel the wrong colour or just the photo? Looks to be lighter and greyer than the pre-repair picture. Looks a good job otherwise though.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

phazer said:


> Is the repaired wheel the wrong colour or just the photo? Looks to be lighter and greyer than the pre-repair picture. Looks a good job otherwise though.


Nah just the photo. You can see how they swap tones in the photo underneath :thumb:

I did remove the wheel to apply Cquartz and did notice that the drum is much darker shade, presumably to produce a darker effect as you look in the barrel. Not sure if the other OEM wheels are the same.

Obviously far from a big deal even if it is, as it is not something you can see while the wheel is on, just something I noted.


----------



## adibordoy (Apr 29, 2016)

DrEskimo said:


> From a good quality outfit, I don't think you have much to worry about.
> 
> Had a 19" wheel of mine recently refurbished. Car is only 6months old so was worried about quality of finish and whether it matched well.
> 
> ...


£126 for one wheel?

Sent from my Nexus 5X


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Lol thats a bit pricey, my dealer charges £80+ VAT for diamond cut wheels!


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Yup. It was about £12 I think for tyre removal, so £114 for the actual refurbishment.

These are 19".

Might be slightly cheaper elsewhere, but I know they do a great job and they are local, so hardly seems worth shopping around when the difference is so small.

Also helps I got it for free through insurance...


----------



## phazer (Apr 3, 2011)

DrEskimo said:


> Nah just the photo. You can see how they swap tones in the photo underneath :thumb:
> 
> I did remove the wheel to apply Cquartz and did notice that the drum is much darker shade, presumably to produce a darker effect as you look in the barrel. Not sure if the other OEM wheels are the same.
> 
> Obviously far from a big deal even if it is, as it is not something you can see while the wheel is on, just something I noted.


Cool, just wondering as I've heard lots of different things when diamond cut wheels are refurbed. As they seem to be the "in thing" at the moment always good to see real results.

As said before, looks a good job :thumb:


----------



## joshAudiS1 (Dec 5, 2015)

DrEskimo said:


> From a good quality outfit, I don't think you have much to worry about.
> 
> Had a 19" wheel of mine recently refurbished. Car is only 6months old so was worried about quality of finish and whether it matched well.
> 
> ...


Have you noticed the diamond cut edge gets a little thicker if they are re-cut. slightly bothers me on mine! :wall:


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Not something I have noticed no?

Might need to clarify exactly what you mean though..I would of thought getting them re-cut would make them thinner, not thicker?

EDIT
I see what you mean, the thickness of the border and the end at the spokes. Nah never noticed it, but I guess if I look very closely with them side by side I can convince myself it is slightly thicker yea!

Clearly your OCD far outweighs mine...!


----------



## DanGarner (May 15, 2016)

http://www.kudosalloys.co.uk/

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanGarner (May 15, 2016)

We use Russ at kudos for all our diamond cut wheels damaged in accidents 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DanGarner (May 15, 2016)

Search kudos alloys Ltd on Facebook for images of their work

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## AIRTUNE UK (Dec 24, 2015)

The Wheelspecialist will probably give you a somewhat thicker lacquer than an OEM wheel, which will certainly help, but if you want real durability then a full powder coat is much better. If you want great looks and can manage with a shorter life, then DC is great.


----------

